# Identification Needed



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

This plant must have come into my tank as a tiny thread. It suddenly appeared from no where and has now formed several clumps. It could possibly be a smaller than usual Nitella species.


----------



## Rigio (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh, I have some of that in my tank. I too belive that it hitched a ride Into my tanks. Unfortunately I don't have an identification for it


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

It's probably Utricularia gibba. 

But I think it could be a low light/cO2/ferts version of Utricularia graminifolia. 

I also have this and the reason I say it might be a Utricularia graminifolia is I purchased it & then disappeared because of the low light/cO2/ferts & then appeared as the same version in your photo. 

I kept it & use it in one of my small killifish grow out tanks.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Scotmando said:


> It's probably Utricularia gibba.
> 
> But I think it could be a low light/cO2/ferts version of Utricularia graminifolia.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. It is a neat little plant that looks a lot like a moss.
It showed up in a shrimp tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Most people consider that nuisance, almost like a algae, I've had it grow into some moss and it wasn't very nice.
AI calls it algae as well


----------

